# Einfache Dreieckspannung



## SpsAccount (20 Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von der Schule eine eigentlich einfache Aufgabe bekommen, an der ich leider grade total scheitere:

Eine Dreieckspannung erzeugen, aber nur mit Kondensatoren und Widerständen mit Strom oder Spannungsquelle.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Das ganze soll mit einem Programm wie LTSpice simulierbar sein.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (20 Juni 2020)

Ladevorgang für die Dreieckspannung.
Also du brauchst eine Stromquelle. 
Dadurch steigt die Spannung am Kondensator  linear an.
Die Formelsammlung Elektro Tab vom Bildungsverlag Eins erklärt des sehr schön.


----------



## SpsAccount (20 Juni 2020)

Danke, ich hätte vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen, dass ich schon soweit gekommen bin das ich einen linearen Anstieg mit einer Stromquelle hinbekomme.

Aber wie bekomme ich die Entladekurve hin, wenn der Bereich zB von 5V bis -5V sein soll?


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (20 Juni 2020)

Kleiner Tipp,
Stromrichting umkehren.
Offset Spannung mit Spannungsquelle erzeugen.
 Bzw. Mit der Stromquelle über die einschaltzeit


----------



## SpsAccount (20 Juni 2020)

Über die Einschaltzeit bekomme ich aber doch keinen negativen Strom raus oder?


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (20 Juni 2020)

Die Phasenverschiebung im einschaltmoment erzeugt auch eine negative Spannung. Erster Ladevorgang nur zur Hälfte starten.
5 V + dann 10 V - dann 10 V + usw. Dann hast du deine gewünschte Spannung auch.


----------



## Heinileini (21 Juni 2020)

Wie wär's mit 2 StromQuellen. Eine, die zum Aufladen konstant den Strom I liefert und eine andere, die mit dem Strom 2 x I das Entladen übernimmt, aber nur eine halbe Periode lang aktiv ist?

Oder 2 StromQuellen, die abwechselnd aktiviert werden:




Unterschiede in den Strömen der beiden StromQuellen sowie ein TastVerhältnis der RechteckEingangsSpannung von nicht exakt 1:1 führen dazu, dass die DreieckSpannung nach Plus oder Minus "wegläuft".


----------



## SpsAccount (21 Juni 2020)

Danke, das hat mir den letzten Denkanstoß gegeben!


----------



## Heinileini (22 Juni 2020)

SpsAccount schrieb:


> Eine Dreieckspannung erzeugen, aber nur mit Kondensatoren und Widerständen mit Strom oder Spannungsquelle.


Meinst Du eine DreieckSpanngung oder eine SägezahnSpannung (letzteres wäre einfacher mit UnijunctionTransistor bzw. nur 1 statt 2 Stromquellen)? Ist die Frequenz "beliebig" (je nach Dimenisionierung von Kondensator und KonstantStrom festgelegt) oder soll sie einstellbar sein?
Ist die Amplitude der DreieckSpannung vorrangig wichtig oder die Frequenz?

Sinnvoller als eine vorgegebene RechteckSpannung in Dreieck zu wandeln, wäre es, aus der DreieckSpannung abzuleiten, wann von Aufladen auf Entladen (und umgekehrt) umgeschaltet wird. Dann kann die Dreieckspannung nicht nach Plus oder Minus "weglaufen" und sie wird auch nicht oben oder unten "abgeschnitten".

Um die Aufgabenstellung "nur mit Kondensatoren und Widerständen mit Strom oder Spannungsquelle" zu lösen, habe ich leider keine Idee. Wie wörtlich soll man das denn nehmen?


----------

